# Purple polka dot pen



## Snazzypens (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi I made a purple polka dot slimline
It was fun
Toni


----------



## johncrane (Oct 8, 2006)

looks good TONI[]


----------



## Skye (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice job! I like it!


----------



## woodmarc (Oct 8, 2006)

Makes me think of the itsy bitsy teenie weenie.......

Nice pen, interesting combination.  Is that Purpleheart for the polka dots?


----------



## Snazzypens (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi Marc, yes it is. I have it in the sun to purple them up.  Yep me too but there no way you will see me in the bikini[:I][]
Toni


----------



## bearfretworks (Oct 9, 2006)

Sweet idea!  Good looking slimline.


----------



## Ligget (Oct 9, 2006)

Great idea, love the dots.[]


----------



## kkwall (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## angboy (Oct 9, 2006)

So how do you make the dots? It looks great! I have a feeling that you probably have some tool that I don't have that makes the dots, but once I know what it is, I might have to buy one!


----------



## kruger (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aussie_chick_
> <br />Hi I made a purple polka dot slimline
> It was fun
> Toni
> ...






<br />

Nice job,[8D][8D] I hope that they are not contagious,or then they are spots of jam[][][]


----------



## Penmonkey (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice pens Toni.


----------



## Snazzypens (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />So how do you make the dots? It looks great! I have a feeling that you probably have some tool that I don't have that makes the dots, but once I know what it is, I might have to buy one!



I cut the pen blank that I was using for the spot in quarter than I turned it down to 7mm drill size ( I just checked with it caliper) and then I just randomly drilled the hole and glued them in the hole like dowels. So no different tools used except a press drill and lathe and tools. You can do it Angboy
bye
Toni


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 9, 2006)

This is really nice... do you mind if I try to copy your technique.... I make some nice pens and thought I was pretty good until I started looking at everyone's pens on this site... WOW!!  I got some learning to do.


----------



## Snazzypens (Oct 9, 2006)

Go for it Chuck. I don't mind
Toni


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 9, 2006)

Aren't you up a little late/early... trying to remember my time differences between Queensland and Tennessee... back when I was doing international shipping, made a lot of calls late at night to Australia and Singapore.. now that I'm retired, forgot all that stuff about time differences.. except for where my grandkids are.


----------



## Snazzypens (Oct 9, 2006)

no we are up it is 1 oclock on Tuesday afternoon here
Toni


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey Aussie Chick,
Here is my effort to do the polka dots..
First is Ebony with Polygem Aquamarine dots
Second is Paduak with Ebony dots.  Also tried to do some Fru-Fru on it like Ed Davidson..

See what you think.. I used 10mm dots on the black pen.. and combo of 10 and 7 mm on the paduak..





<br />





<br />


----------



## Snazzypens (Oct 13, 2006)

Mate I think they are gorgeous. Love your colours contrasting..Nice work. Is polygem like an acrylic?

Toni


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks.. I appreciate your comments.. was fun to make.. did you put your dowells all the way through your blanks or just partway... I cut the dowells to 10 mm then cut them off and inserted them into little pockets drilled into the blanks.

And yes, polygem is very similar to acryllic... more like the Tru-stone... it's a crushed stone in a resin... I think it's a little softer and more forgiving than the acryllics.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 13, 2006)

I meant to say that the paduak had an inclusion in the wood... had to fill it with CA to do the finish... this is the first pen I ever used CA on as a finish... I usually only use the HUT pen wax on my pens... about 6 or 7 coats per pen.


----------



## Snazzypens (Oct 13, 2006)

Mine I went right through from front to back with mine..I am going to try to do the acyrlic mix too that looks nice
bye Toni


----------

